# What's the longest you've kept a single reptile..?



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

So many poeple nowadays are just buying and selling their pets all the time for no reason.. Circumstances change fair enough but I think alot just get bored and fancy a different species/morph etc.

So, question is: What's the longest you've kept one of your reptiles?

I only got my first 5th May 07 and still have them (2 x Beardies) so it's just 10.5 months for me, but I believe a pet is for life.. I get too attached anyway lol. Only time I'll get sell any is when they breed and I sell babies off.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

15 years and counting...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the majority of reps I own at the moment, will never be sold, with me until they die, they are pets that I love and wouldnt sell.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

My answer is the same as Si's, i only have rehomed certain reptiles, that i couldnt fully look after properly....I would never think to just sell reptiles for no reason....
Unless i bred them and got loadsa babies...


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

pair of leos for 18years:no1:, well one lasted 18, the other 15-16 but you get the idea:no1::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

longest i have kept mine, 10 years, she died in febuary though 

every single one is a pet, woudl never sell or swap just beacuse i got bored.

the only reason woudl be if i could afford to or didnt have enough time, for the sake of the rep.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

SiUK said:


> the majority of reps I own at the moment, will never be sold, with me until they die, they are pets that I love and wouldnt sell.


Absolute ditto!!

Even though my breeding plans change etc, I'd never sell the ones I have just coz they 'dont fit in' :bash:

I love them and they are all gonna be kept! (Excpet the babies that I might have)


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

13 years strong


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My oldest corn is 7 years old ! :no1: He was my first too. and i totally agree


I know members who have had over 10 reptiles in the space of a year i've been talking to them on here.

They buy and sell, swop like there just objects - i see all my rep's as Pets : victory:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

just 3 months  but she was my first reptile


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

just under 3 months... first snake...


.... so far!!


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

14 year old leopard gecko  shes gary! lol


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

the longest ive had a rep is less than a year but only got ma first in feb.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

My First snake - A royal 8 years ago, and he's still with us now


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

22 years Quest was one of my very first reps she was a miami corn she came from a wild caught mum who laid eggs  and we incubated them 
she died of kidney faliure a year ago and is very very missed 

we also have a royal whos 25 now 
p xx


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The whole of my beardies natural life......i got him when i was 16 and lost him a couple of christmases back now. Still miss him like mad!!

Marina


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*For me it was just under 16yrs.*
*First snake i had was ''TROY'' my rescue burmese who was found half dead on dartmoor. in 1992. she died december 2007.*
*Not 100% sure on her age as she was 14ft when we got her.*
*She was approximatly 17ft when she died.*

*Iv'e got a very old cail king whos 19yrs young(ish) this may.*
*Iv'e had him for 14 years.*


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

whoops - misread the question.

i thought it was "whats the longest you have ever kept a single reptiles" - but i have only had 1 reptile for under a year, before getting another.

my answer to the actual question is 2 - 4 years


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

One of my royals i've had for almost 8 years.. and he's still my baby 

We have older animals in the collection... they've just been with other people before us..


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Had my first Iguana for 13 years, he passed away a couple of weeks back through liver problems, I miss him like mad. I have a baby now so hope to beat that 13 years this time around.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've kept all my reps til they've died. I only have one left, a BCI. I got him when he was 3months old, and he is 9 now 
(the same applies to inverts...had them all til they snuffed it...I've got 2 that I've had for 9years)


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a Chili Rose sling from a pet shop in Walthamstoe in London in May 1982 and i still have her now, have had a few other Tarantulas since i bought my Chile Rose and she has out lived most of them, the next oldest T i have now is a15 year old Mexica Red Knee, Some care sheets on the net say some Ts can live into their 30s.


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Over 10 years for my royal. I have only ever had to give up one snake and that was a corn who was really vicious, she wouldn't stop striking and would strike at everything and anything, I later found out she was probably a X bred and that was why she had such an arsey temperament.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not sure how long we had them last time. Probably 5-6 years. I do know that one of the first corn hatchlings we raised and gave to a friend has recently passed on, and that one of the carpet hatchlings we raised is still alive.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

12years and still happy and healthy feeding royal


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I still have her my rescued cali king.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i voted 12 month but thats how long ive had my corn lol


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

2 years but he was my first i would never sell without a genuine reason for it all my animals are my world :flrt:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My length of time keeping is the same age as my oldest animals - my first two leopard geckos, who I have had since they were three months old, and they're now going on five, actually...


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had Shenara, my 3.5 year old burm ever since he was a few weeks old. No plans to get rid of him - he's stunning.


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

16 years for my late grey rat snake and she was a monster at just over 7ft.


----------



## Tallulah-bell (Jan 18, 2008)

*My babies*

I got my 1st Beardie Valentines Day 2007, ive now got, 3 beardies- winston, tallulah n zebadee, a gecko-phoebe, an iguana- yoda and a royal- elvis. There all my babies id neva give them up!! 
I think it is a bit poo the amount of people that just buy reptile then sell them on, mostly at a higher price. :whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i had george the corn for 15 years, he died last year at 17 YO


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

22 years and counting, shes a corn snake. she dont look to bad even now but no where near as nice in colour as she was in her prime. I bought another at the same time it was about 3 years older, but she sadly died in december


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I got my royal Nov 05 when he was 3 mths old I wouldn't part with him :flrt:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

my royal that ive had for 20yrs thereabouts
& still going strong : victory:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been keeping since i was 15 and in 5years i've not given up a single animals except what i bred to sell as i can't just shift them on cuz i changed my mind on them, they're animals not wallpaper lol


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought my corn in January 03, and I still have him, he was my first too, I'd never sell any of them, they are my babies :flrt:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

10 Years and counting, my first Ball Python!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I only voted 12-23 because ive only had reptiles for 13 months.


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

i got my first reps in march 07 2 house geckos and they have given me 13 littl'uns so far :flrt:

i could never sell any of my animals once i bring an animal into my home it stays for life! i would possibly consider selling the babies next time they breed but only to people i know will take extremely good care of them


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

Spike and Dorothy, my first pair of royals, both aged 2 when I got them in 1998


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

14 years and counting: victory:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Six years was the longest that i kept a reptile so far and even then i didnt rehome it my ex husband did without my permission infact he did that to all my reps and pets apart from the dogs but he is now gone and i have had Reps again for three years and counting and hopefully these will stay here forever


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

I buy for life ... every time :no1:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

My oldest is my royal Charlotte, Charlie as she became better known by, round here. She is nearing the big 40. I have other royals in the late twenties, along with a couple of corns, and also yellow rat snakes, coastal carpets, blue tongues, etc. They are all antiques like me. :lol2:


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Ive had a Rosy boa for over 15 years now


----------

